# iPhone 4 video - Shallow optiwhite



## George Farmer (31 Dec 2011)

I've been really inspired by some of the great videos on UKAPS, especially by Mark.

Unfortunately I can't afford a new camera so I used my iPhone.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iphE1fGS0WU&sns=em


----------



## Ian Holdich (31 Dec 2011)

very good for an iphone vid, as before. Now tell me how you turn the EV down lol!


----------



## George Farmer (31 Dec 2011)

ianho said:
			
		

> very good for an iphone vid, as before. Now tell me how you turn the EV down lol!


Thanks. Just touch a brighter area of the screen. Only issue is that it's also the focus!


----------



## spyder (31 Dec 2011)

Good work for an I-phone. Panning quite smooth, now go clean them pipes.


----------



## Ian Holdich (31 Dec 2011)

cheers for that...i have been messing about with it for a week, to try and turn it down. Theres a good little app as well, the Imovie app, which you can splice and cut vids together, fade in and fade out. It's quite a neat little app.


----------



## viktorlantos (31 Dec 2011)

Really nice George. I feels like in the garden. This scape will be cool when it's fully grown for sure.


----------



## nayr88 (31 Dec 2011)

Nice clip, loved the music haha :


----------

